# Searched words with apostrophe not showing in bold



## Jektor

Search results generally show searched words in BOLD to make it easier to quickly see these words in the quoted search results texts.
However I have just noticed that search words containing an apostrophe are not showing in bold in the search results for me.
For example, such words as "couldn't", "wouldn't", "wasn't", etc.
I have just posted a search here with the search words "if had wouldn't":
forum.wordreference.com - conditional-past-and-present-merged.3699683/#18871981
... "if" and "had" show in bold in the search results, but "wouldn't" does not...

Can this fault be fixed, please?
.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, I have reported this as a bug to Xenforo. Hopefully, they will fix it.

Thanks!


----------



## Jektor




----------



## mkellogg

Ah, Xenforo said that it is a "design problem", which means that they understand that it is a bug, but that they will not fix it anytime soon since it requires a big change in how that feature is designed. Oh, well.


----------



## Jektor

A pity. Thanks for trying anyway.
The fault actually seems to extend to any search word with an accent - unfortunate for a language site. French is an accent heavy language. A search for four common French words "même très souvent français" shows many results containing these words. But only the unaccented word "souvent" shows in bold for me in the results texts:
forum.wordreference.com - q=même très souvent français
.


----------



## mkellogg

AH, I wish I had known that about the accents before. It would have made a stronger case. Anyway, it is something too complex for them to work on. I think they might solve it when they release another major upgrade, such as Xenforo 2.2. That is probably a couple of years away.


----------



## L'irlandais

I wonder if my filter troubles are related to this.  If I search for posts using the user filter *L'irlandais*, I can easily find early posts of mine.  However if I type L*’*irlandais into the filter, the apostrophe (on my keyboard) is a different character and returns no results.
Ignore this post if unrelated to the OP’s problem.


----------



## mkellogg

L'irlandais said:


> L*’*irlandais


That is something different. Your curly apostrophe is not seen as the same as the straight apostrophe. The system unfortunately sees them as if they were two different letters like a and b are different letters.


----------

